# lily and potty trainning



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Lily is 6 wks old. Yes, I know she is very young and should really still be with her mama. I have 3 children, the oldest two 9, and 7, helped purchase her. I feel this will make them more responsible to her needs. We have researched the Maltese breed for a couple of years. The girls were told they had to save enough money to purchase her. ( I was thinking, this will take till they are atleast teenagers. boy was I wrong!!) They are however wonderful with Lily. They are not allowed to pick her up and walk around with her. I want her to be MUCH bigger/older first. They brush her and clean her eyes every night. They are currently working on teacher the puppy her name and a few basic commands.
We purchased her, after being told mama was having problems nursing. I felt like she needed to be rescued. I took her to the vet as soon as they opened and got a puppy checkup, microchiped and dna done. She is perfect.
Lily goes to the door everytime she needs to potty. I wanted to know if this is "normal" for a baby so young. I have read many owners with 7-9 monthers still in potty trainning.


The vet gave me a few options for flea protection. All of which Lily has to be atleast 10 weeks for. What would you recommend for flea protection?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is soo young ,, and she is precious .. i got my pup at 16 weeks so im not sure about babies that r soo young , but im pretty sure u will get great advice here .. welcome to sm.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness, your vet is right, she IS perfect!
I don't know if it is "normal" for a pup to be trained so early, but if not, rejoice in her abnormality!
Rocco was pretty well trained when we got him at 11 weeks.
I'm sure you and your girls will be fantastic parents for your new sweetie.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no advice to give you, but I just had to tell you that you're baby is absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to SM and congrats on your new puppy. She is beautiful! 

I'm not completely sure what to recommend as I don't have my own malt yet (just my Bailey) and have never had a puppy that young but I'll share my thoughts on this. In my opinion it would be best to keep her inside 100% of the time (unless she's at the vet) until she is a few weeks older. Since she's so young, she's extremely susceptible to diseases and other dangers that lurk around outside, even if its in your own backyard, I would think. So for now, I would have her use a puppy pad. She sounds like a very smart little girl...how impressive is it that she goes to the door when she needs to potty!!  Maybe you could put her puppy pad near the door for now...that way she will keep going to the door when she needs to potty, and when she's older you can just transition to taking her outside? Or, if you want her to be used to pottying on grass, you can get an indoor dog toilet that has fake grass? Just some ideas to consider...hope that helped a bit. 

I also wouldn't use flea meds on a puppy that young because I've heard of so many dogs having reactions to it (another reason for keeping her inside for now)...but then again, I don't know for sure so I'm sure others would be able to guide you better. 

Best of luck with Lily!!!


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness., she looks perfect. No tear stains and already trained. That is amazing. She is absoulutely beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes and advice!

She came with Fleas. This is why we are trying to get rid of them. i am not planning on putting her on anything until she is older but wondered what yall have found to work well for your babies. My hubby wanted to use dawn as he read that would kill them. I was afraid it would dry out her skin so we did not do this. I have submurged her up to her neck and used a comb to pick the fleas off and kill them. This seams to have worked for the live ones but I am afraid the eggs will still hatch and we will start over again. MAybe this method will work long enough for her to grow old enough for oral flea repellant.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Once she reaches eight weeks, it is safe to use Frontline or Advantage. Of course, you could have a real infestation in your house by then. 

Has she had a fecal? Dogs get tapeworms from fleas.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Once she reaches eight weeks, it is safe to use Frontline or Advantage. Of course, you could have a real infestation in your house by then.
> 
> Has she had a fecal? Dogs get tapeworms from fleas.


 Yes, she has been tested. No tapeworms. looking at the calander she will be 8 wks on friday. She was born on the 14th of May. (I lost a wk somewhere, sorry) I will have to go pick something up.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Maltese are pretty smart, I had Max trained in 2 days on the puppy pads. I tried several types and he only likes to go on TOP Paws which is from petsmart. If he has a accident on the floor make sure you wipe it with the pee pad so she will smell it and she will more than likely go on the pee pad it worked for me. Good luck I hope this helps.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

At the age you purchased her, not sure why the breeder would really consider it relevant that the mom was having nursing problems! You may not have truly 'rescued' her but it sure sounds like you got her out of a bad situation.

how did you find this breeder? Does she have other dogs? If you'd like to 'warn' others about this breeder, it might be a good idea to list the breeder's name so she/he comes up if someone else does a search. 

Sounds pretty amazing she is on her way to being potty trained but consider yourself very lucky!

I bet your kids love her. My kids were 7 and 8 when i got my first pet maltese and they were never allowed to hold her either which kept Lucy safe. My daughter is now 11 and is the top maltese junior handler and will be taking that same maltese to Westminster and Eukanuba this year to show in Junior Showmanship, so i think it's safe to say things improved!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

lilygirl said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and advice!
> 
> She came with Fleas. This is why we are trying to get rid of them. i am not planning on putting her on anything until she is older but wondered what yall have found to work well for your babies. My hubby wanted to use dawn as he read that would kill them. I was afraid it would dry out her skin so we did not do this. I have submurged her up to her neck and used a comb to pick the fleas off and kill them. This seams to have worked for the live ones but I am afraid the eggs will still hatch and we will start over again. MAybe this method will work long enough for her to grow old enough for oral flea repellant.



Neem spray and Neem shampoo, and diatomaceous earth are non-toxic and work well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is one precious little bundle! Congratulations.:welcometosm:
I had trouble finding Neem products in the US recently so bought Neem oil at a health food store and put a few drops in a coconut, organic conditioner---so far this seems to be working for me. We haven't had fleas yet though---am fighting mosquitos which carry a deadly disease here. We do also have a cat and I think there are about 21 cats next door so fleas should be available to anyone who would venture into the garden outside---but so far safe!
I am sure you can order Neem products on-line. I did order Badger anti-bug balm on-line, but haven't tried it yet. I want to try one thing at a time so I know what works. Our little Kitzel had a severe reaction to the advantix---so want to go more organic now! 
Wishing you much joy w/the baby.:welcome1:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Got Pepper at 12 weeks, but she went to the door within a week. Some of our babies are quite precocious.


----------

